# New "bedroom" in the basement



## Chevy85 (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks nice, I am sure you are excited to be done. Can't wait to start my basement.


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm excited to be done with THAT room in the basement. Still have TONS of work to do on the family room that I'm working on. Thanks for the compliment though!


----------

